# Your Malt's name



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I was wondering the stories behind the names of everyone's pups. 

Since I'm in bed sick today, I need some good stories! 

I'll start: Bernadette was originally supposed to be a boy, meaning we always thought we'd get a male and didn't consider a girl pup until we found out her mom was a rescue from a BYB. So we were going to name our boy, Boromir from the Lord of the Rings, then call himm Bobo. But... one night my husband was helping me cook in our ridiculously tiny kitchen and whilst he was chopping the onions he suddenly said: "Bernadette would be a perfect doggie name for a girl." So we had the name sort of in the backs of our heads for a long time and never expected to use it. Plus, Bernadette Soubirous was an awesome saint who helped coin Our Lady of Lourdes. 

Your turns!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I wanted to include my mother in the whole "new baby" thing so I asked her to suggest names and she choice the name of a local doctor Jody that she heard and she liked his name, but I have no idea who he is. 

I changed the spelling so it wouldn't be so much like my sister Judy's name. She chose a name I like thank goodness.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok here goes:

Snoopy because he looked like a little white beagle when he was a baby. (Charlie Brown's Snoopy)
Mia because it means mine in spanish and she was going to be all mine!!:wub::wub:
Cody I have no clue I thew out a few names to my friend and Cody stuck.:wub::wub: (his name WAS Billy Bob :w00t: what were they thinking!)
KCee because I wanted to stay with human names and again throwing around names and this one stuck.:wub::wub:
Bella because it means beautiful in spanish and she is just that!:wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy got his name from the high mountains in Garmisch, Germany; where the snow can be found all year long. I got Snowy as a surprise gift from my parents. I didn't expect it. I didnt have a name in mind. I was supposed to leave to Garmisch at that period. While I was talking to my friend about that place (we were having snow talks), I was looking at the pup, bouncing here and there like a lil white fluff ball. I immediately told my friend "this pup looks like a snowball! Snowy it is then ".

Crystal (like the snow crystal)- , here is her story (I copied it from from somewhere else):
as woofed by Snowy: "Mommy had a problem...She didn't know what to name her *the little pup*..My poor sis stayed with no name for awhile There were lots of cute names mommy thought of and alot of adorable names people suggested, but she didn't know what to choose until this morning. While I was taken for a walk by mommy, the perfect name popped up on mommy's mind. Mommy heard of that name before, was on her list and people did suggest it to her too, but today this name sounded perfect on my sis. By the way, my sis joins our walks, but stays in mommy's arms coz she is too little to go for long walks =)
Anyways, when that name popped up in mommy's mind, she said it out loud while looking at my sis in her arms. Crystal she said...and my sis looked at her immidiatly..Mommy felt as if my sis was telling her: "yeah!! thats my name, Crystal is what I wanna be called". WOOOHOOO my sis has a name now Yipppeeeeeeeee" Snowy

I don't think there is a Melon out there...not a common name for a fluff, but this is my Melon:wub:








Her first nap was in a water melon empty box that was left in the kitchen floor. My sis was like: "our pup turned into a melon". That is how she got her name.

hugs
Kat


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey was already named when I got her and I liked it so I didn't change her name. When I found out that I was getting another girl I wanted a name that kind of went with Bailey's name but didn't sound too similar and get them confused. I googled tons of baby name websites and finally settled on Sophia as her name but decided to call her Sophie. So I have Bailey & Sophie. They sound somewhat similar but different enough to not be confusing


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes was the name the breeder gave her. I was going to change it but just could not come up with a new name that suited her. I am now happy with her name and I think she is the only Mercedes on SM.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*Lucy *- my kids named her Illusen (from Neopets) but with a call name Lucy
*Caddy*- already came named
*Caira* - Her registered name is Ch Midis Queen of the Nile so I wanted something egyptian, so came up with 'Cairo' but with an A at the end. it suits her!
*Lois* - was named after Lois Lane. She is loud and gets into trouble a lot so it is a very fitting name.
*Truffles * - has this cute little 'RUFF' so I started calling her Ruffles which turned into Truffles. 
*Emma* - came from Glee. (Glee fans will know why she is also called Erma, LOL)


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner: I went thru the phone book and started writing down all the names I liked. Tanner was almost Conner, but I liked Tanner best.

Frankie: came with his name and I liked it so I kept it.

Jamie: The breeder called her Dovey, but I've always liked the name Jamie, so I call her Jamie Dove. 

Now I maintain a list of names I like. I think the next one's gonna be Rudy...


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

For some reason I was stuck on "D" names. I was leaning toward Daisy but on the car ride home with her I decided she should be "Dora" because she's a-DORA-ble. Of course everyone thinks she's Dora the Explorer. Oh well.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well my little guy was called Morgan (short for his registered name Cherub's Captain Morgan) and that was OK, but hubby had thrown out Humphrey. I was so happy that DH was taking an interest (long story but ask me if you meet me why my furball is called "Righty" in fun, now...) I didn't like Humphrey, but I did like Bogart. I tease DH that now my little Bogie just needs a Bacall!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel---means to "tickle" and we chose it because we wanted laughter in our home again after losing 3 dogs too close together---one from old age (maltese born w/liver disease but w/love & surgery survived), our maltese grand dog died last Sept. in our care (heart and pancreatitis) & our rescue bischon-maltese mix died in late Jan. from aggressive mouth cancer. After too many tears we are starting over w/a puppy ---thus Kitzel!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well i think my doggy is as sweet as could be so dolce it is .. actually my daughter said if we get a boy its going to be dolce(dolce gabbana) and if we get a girl juicy( from juicy couture) but now if we were to get a girl she would be gabbana ..lol

forgot to say that when i got him he was named dale , but i didnt like that at all.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Paris has her name as she is a diva... Named after a celebrity.
Coco's name was suggested by Amby and it really suits her for funny reasons.
It was hubby's fav from all the list of suggested names, and I wanted him to help pick.
And she is so fluffy she is like a Coco Puff.

At first I wanted just candy names, then went with extravagant/frou frou names.
Because they make me smile.

And Sunny (from years ago) was named by a pal who kept calling him "Sonny!!" 
like from Gramps on the Simpsons....
So I called him Sunny, as he was a little ball of sunshine.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki's name is Nikita Grace because my husband likes the name Nikita, and I like the name Grace. 

Other names I'd kicked around: Michou, Mika, Josie, Sasha and Libby.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Ah. 

Wolfie.

The family had decided to name the next dog 'Wolf' and when we picked him out and brought him home, one of the kids said "He is too small to be a wolf.....let's call him Wolfie!" 

and so we did!


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

We named our fluffnugget Buckeye, because my family members are true, die hard, from birth to earth, Ohio State Buckeye fans.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Well it all started with Cloud, :cloud9r rather it started with his mom. 

His mom was owned by my neighbor who was from England and had two beautiful Maltese called Chester and Chelsea (after places on the Isle). When Chelsea had her puppies, they gave the litter temporary names. They were Chloe, Cleo and Claud. So, I took care of the pups all summer and his name was Claud. I didn't want to keep that when he became ours and we tossed around some ideas. But my father suggested Cloud and since I was sooo used to calling him Claud I thought it would be an easy shift. So despite contrary popular opinion I did not start the C-thing because my own name begins with a C. 

My next Maltese was Clancy-she was renamed when we adopted her from the County Humane Society. Her original name was Tanya which she did not seem to know when she came. I tried it, didn't like it and since she didn't respond to it anyway I began thinking of names. A girl in my elementary school was named Clancy. It just seemed to fit. I later figured out that I wasn't saying Tanya with a southern enough accent. She did actually know her previous name but you had to say it with a lot of twang like as in Tanya Tucker which kinda rhymes with Clan. 

When we got Clouseau he was also a rescue who had been through a few names. One was Lulu, another was Lovey. Neither of them suited this boy. So after hearing how he inspected the house on arrival, my neighbor suggested Clouseau. 

Calypso, was also renamed. Her first family was abusive and I didn't think she needed to keep the memories along with her old name (Buffy). So she got a C-name, too. I didn't know until after I selected it that Calypso's cave is a major tourist attraction on the Island of Malta. Reported to be the cave Ulysses encountered on his travels. 

Cameo was a name I just loved. It seemed so perfect for our little white jewels. Cameo came with the name Missy and so we always called her Miss Cameo. I thought it sounded as beautiful as she was. 

Cadeau was my first show dog. I had by this time written down a number of C-names that I liked. Cadeau means gift in French. His full name is Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges, this means Jacob's beautiful gift of the angels. 

Cadie was named after her sire Ch. Divine's Bright Morning Star. Her full name is MaltAngel Cascading Starlight. I thought of the name when I was watching fireworks on the 4th of July. 
:celebrate - firewor

Cacia was also named after her sire Ch. Jacob's Raisin' Arizona. Her registered name is Jacob's Arizona Sunshine.:Sunny Smile: I wanted her to have a C-call name. It is just tradition around here now. So, I thought of things related to Arizona. And playing around on the internet I stumbled on the Acacia tree that blooms in the desert and has flowers like the sun. So there it was (with a little editing).


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah Rose's name comes from the Delilah Rose bush that I have in my front yard, and it's getting ready to bloom soon. It has these gorgeous pink roses on it. 

Her full AKC name is Jacob's Duet is My Darling Delilah Rose. The Duet part is in honor of her Mom and Dad- Dreamy and Cadeau who sure can sing!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I dunno if anyone remembers this but when I first joined, it was about 2 weeks before I was picking Milo up and I couldn't decide on a name - I had narrowed it down to 3 - Henry(which was always the front runner in my mind), Koda and Milo. Most of you said Milo and he sure is a Milo! 
I couldn't really make a name from his registered name - Suncube don't pass me by.

My new boy will probably be named Koda, which I found out means "friend"


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ajax was named after the Ajax cleaner (it's white and clean) and the Trojan Greek God. My boyfriend and I thought it was fun to name him after something so big and powerful since he was tiny. His registered name is Richelieu's White Tornado - they called Ajax cleaner White Tornado when it was first out - and he's fast! 

McKenzie was called McFatty as a pup and I wanted to keep the Mc part. There aren't many Mc names and my favorite was McKenzie and I liked Kenz for short - and it sure does fit her! Her registered name is Bellarata's Little Miss Sunshine. I call her Little Miss Kenz a lot and she is very full of sunshine, not to mention I love the movie and think it's hysterical (and Kenz makes me laugh a lot). 

Joey was named after a baby kangaroo - b/c he JUMPS like, well... like a kangaroo.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry you are sick in bed! I hope you get better very soon. 

A Side Story:
I am a fan of classic, classic westerns - roy rogers, gene autry, etc. (I don't like westerns made after 1935).. It has been a goal of mine to name my dogs after the classic western/singing cowboy's horses (you'd also have to know that I grew up on a cattle ranch in Oklahoma and my dad & uncles are all cowboys - as in they ride a horses/train horses to make a living - or did at one time). So, I wanted to name my dogs: Silver (lone ranger), Champion (Gene Autry's horse), Scout (Tonto's horse), Pie (the horse that James Stewart always rode - yes his movies were newer), Trigger (Roy Rogers) and so on.... I didn't decide to do this until after I had 2 dogs - Libby & Tasha. After Libby passed away at the age of 17.. and lots of research I decided on a Maltese.. this led me to discussing names of my new puppy with my massage therapist and she just had a new foal and she'd named him Atticus.. we discussed the book "To Kill A Mockingbird" and how much we loved the book, etc... well this stuck in my head.. so when Heidi asked me if I had a name for my new puppy - I said Atticus (so she started calling him Atticus before I picked him up! She is so cute that way). 

Well, Ken met Atticus and he had to have a Maltese too! so funny, he didn't think i needed a new dog - i still had Tasha, etc, etc. He met Atticus and he completely changed his mind and he wanted one too. So, a month later we flew back and picked up "Rugby" - now, Ken named "Rugby" - I lobbied hard for another name from the book, but wanted to name this 5lb ball of fluff Rugby after the rough and tumble sport! .. 

fast forward 10 months.. Tasha passed away from old age and Atticus is missing and we are on the phone with Heidi and very teary and upset. We felt like we'd let her down as well - when our dog sitter lost Atticus! It was horrible. Heidi was great (heidi is Atticus's breeder - aria maltese), and she said she was ready to retire Grace (Atticus & Rugby's mom) and when we were ready we could have her. We did find Atticus (or a friend of Ken's did on a morning walk by an arroyo, fighting off a crow!), so a month or so after getting Atticus back and being so thankful - !! We went off to CA to pick up Grace.. and SCOUT.. now if I haven't lost you - Scout was the name of Tonto's horse and Scout is also the name of a character from the book.. (grace was already named.. her official name is "Champion C and M's Every Day is A Gift")

So, It was a long and convoluted story.. but you asked for a story.. you didn't say it had to be interesting or make much sense!  I have enjoyed reading people's stories and i'm not even sick in bed! 

Take care of yourself.

jj


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Romo after Dallas Cowboy's quarterback.:thumbsup:

Suri after Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise daughter.:wub:


----------



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

I love the character Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter. And it means "moon" so I thought it was perfect name for my baby


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter has been through many name changes. He must have had a name at some time in his early years but showed up at the shelter as a stray and he was named Calvin. 

Calvin was adopted by a well-intentioned family who named him Hunter. He was brought back to the shelter within in 6 months of his adoption (and given a new name of "too much to handle"

When we went to visit Hunter and decided to bring him home we determine that a fluffy name would not suit someone with a reputation of being "too much to handle" and since he answered to it - Hunter kept his name!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Babydoll was named when we got her and since she was so close to already being a year old with that name I just let it stay. 
And, since we got to register her I let my youngest daughter help with her registered name which she insisted was Tinkerbell, I came up with Tinkerbell's Nemesis Babydoll.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a fun thread...sure have enjoyed reading all the stories!!! We surely struggle to find the right names, don't we?! I love the Melon story, the McFatty story...so many stories were so great!!! I will be looking at all these precious pups with refreshed enthusiasm as it is so very obvious how very much loved they are that we all struggled so hard to find perfect little names.

Mine are:
Daisy (my Mom named her because my Mom wanted the pups from our rescue dogs...but later realized she was too old to handle pups [which I was anticipating at some point in the future, just not before she even tried them out]) I loved that name, so kept it for the white pup

She had wanted to name the other pup Shasta (like Shasta Daisy), but I wasn't really keen on it. The one with the dark ear tips I considered my miracle pup since I really think she should have died...her Mom went into labor at home on a Sunday afternoon just a bit before noon...before I knew it, Mom started chewing at the sac (it all happened in seconds before our brains really realized she was already birthing - showed no outward signs beforehand) and the pups little feet were dangling out (breech birth). Besides the fact that this is very dangerous in a breech birth situation (they can suffocate), the pup was too large to pass through her canal, so had to swoop everyone up and race to the vet (thank heavens we made it 10 minutes before they were due to close). I thought there was no way that little one would make it since the sac was already broken and knew it would take time to prep her and do the c-section. Since she made it, I consider her a miracle baby... and I thought Gracie (like Grace) sounded 'old timey' to go with Daisy (as an 'old timey' name instead of the flower).

The rescue dogs were given quick names by my husband (because I was trying not to get attached, planning to love, rehabilitate and rehome) : Pip & Squeak to be funny and because they were so small. They just stuck. We still have Pip...Squeak has since been rehomed since she was a lot less emotionally damaged.

Next story please! This is great!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie. When I first brought him home I named him Loki (greek god of mischief). But no one could remember it, not even me...duh... Stan loves Archie Bunker....so I'm not sure how it happened, but he ended up being Archie. 

Abbey. When I knew I was getting Abbey I had her named picked out as Angel, it was my favorite name. But a friend called out random letters of the alphabet to me and I had to say a the first name that came to mind. When she said "A" I said Abbey. Curious....since i had already planned on naming her Angel.....huh.....very strange indeed. Had to go with it...her registered name is Abbey Rose Buttons and Bows.

Angel. When I decided to get a Bonnie's Angel, I knew ths one HAD to be "Angel". And so it was. She was a tiny itty bitty beautiful Angel. We had her for three weeks when a horrible accident happened. Angel passed away and became a real angel. I often wonder if this was all in God's plan and I was not supposed to name Abbey...."Angel". Very curious.

Ava. When I was ready to get another pup from Bonnie, I absolutely knew i'd never name another dog Angel again. So after writing down every "A" name that I could possibly think of. Ava emerged as the winner. It has that Diva ring to it. Plain, simple, elegant. Her registered name is Angel's Adore Ava L'Amour. 

Tinker Toy. Tink spent his life in a filthy cage n a puppy mill. No ever touched or spoke to him. He has many issues, he's still not normal after three years of living here. He needed a silly name as he has not one humorous bone in his body. He's a serious dog with serious mental problems. Tinker Toy, Tinky Winky, Winky, whatever as long as it's silly I like it for him.

ok, I'm done.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! These are all awesome stories. All of these are really meaningful. I love that everyone pretty much has a tale to tell about their babies.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I named Matilda after the Australian song "Waltzing Matilda" always loved that song.
Buttons and Bows had her name when we rescued her


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

I love all the stories about our precious pooches ! For Halle Rose, my Maltese I wanted a name which started with H in memory of my Dad so I chose Halle for a 1st name and she is a blooming little flower after a 10 hour plane ride to me (never again) so she got the middle name Rose. Tessa, my yorkie real name is Contessa because she was such a dainty puppy when I first laid eyes on her.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Hope you are feeling better! Spookie's so far un-registered name is SeaOutlaws Spookie Samhain. She was born on Halloween, and Samhain means Halloween in Celtic. If I let her grow into full coat, she may look sort of ghostly, you know? I live in a Scottish heritage town, lots of Celts and Scots here.

Wolfieinthehouse, my last dogs' name was Wolfgang Amadoggus, aka Vulfie, from the movie Amadaus.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am a HUGE Chicago Bears fan, so Sweetness' full name is Sweetness Payton after our beloved Walter Payton. Someone with NMR named Tessa before she came to me as a foster; when I decided she was home, Tessa seemed to fit but I also refer to her as Miss Ditka, after Mike "da coach" Ditka. She sort of has a mouth that looks like it could hold a cigar like da coach and she limps like him too!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I know "yeager" sounds like the alcoholic beverage, but I did *NOT* name him after that! When I was looking at dogs, my boyfriend's close friend strongly suggested that I should get a Maltipoo(I was looking at curly hair dogs). He really loved the Maltese breed, and his Maltese, Shelby, passed away when she was only 2 years old. I never thought I would have a Maltese, but Yeager's family swooped my heart! His dog papa is just too cute :wub: so I decided to bring Yeager home, and since the friend's last name is Yeager, we decided to name the puppy after him! Yeager's AKC name is Little Yeager  Big Yeager is little Yeager's officially appointed nanny :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky was named after our last Maltese, who's name was also Mickey. I just dropped the "e", so he would be slightly different. The reason we had to do this is because my grandma, who has Alzheimer's, couldn't remember that our old dog passed away. So we had to get a new Maltese and name him Micky too. Kind of like when you have a little kid with a brown hamster, it dies, so you go to the petstore when the kid is at school, and just get another brown hamster...might sound kind of mean, but its what we had to do. She kept reliving his death, very sad, so we HAD to get another Micky. I wouldn't want to keep his old name anyway, it was Bob!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

When we got Chloe i had a list of names that i liked and i wanted my husband to feel like he was part of getting Chloe so i let him pick out the name. 
With Riley a friend from work told me about Riley and the situation he was in (abused and neglected). When i first saw him i thought of the name Riley for some reason and come to find out his name was Ricco (which doesn't fit him at all). He has the "Life of Riley" and it suits him perfectly. 
With Noelle, my mom lives in Greece and found Noelle in a crate at an outdoor market. She was born around Christmas time and we thought she looked like a Noelle and it suits her perfectly. I decided to spell it with the double ll's and an e at the end, to me it looked more feminine that way. 

I have a on going list of names for when in the far off future i get another malt. Whenever i think of a name i add it to my list.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Love this thread, so much fun to read...*


:goodpost:

We brought him home and kept saying names and when we observed him for a couple of days we came up with Rocky (Balboa) because he's all boy and we wanted a stronger name for him. He also prances around like a boxer! He fits the name perfectly...he's has atttitude and a strong little mind at times.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

loved reading all of these


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> We brought him home and kept saying names and when we observed him for a couple of days we came up with Rocky (Balboa) because he's all boy and we wanted a stronger name for him. He also prances around like a boxer! He fits the name perfectly...he's has atttitude and a strong little mind at times.



LOL. I love all these sweetie pie stories. I think I may have told you that my mom's black lab was named Rocky after Rocky Balboa - hee, hee.

Well, I don't have my pup yet but he's a boy and I still can't come up with a name - but my daughter likes gummy (which reminds me of a salamander) and I said absolutely not so she went on to think of names like Frosty, snowy (yes, defenitely b/c she fell in love with some fluff-butts on here) but she also likes cupcake and lately it's Cookie because she says that her little one is as sweet and yummy as a cookie - but someone said it's more fitting to a girl? I'm all confused. I kind of like BACIO which means Kiss in Italian but I don't know how calling him that on a reg. basis would be.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I named Benjamin Angelo after my first maltese Bijou Benjamin. 

Emma Anjelica really wasn't named after anyone. I was so excited to get a girl dog and Emma was one my favorite girl names. I also liked Dora but Emma got DH's vote. 

After a few months of having both Ben & Emma my good friend blurts out, "Do you realize you named your dogs after Ross Gellar's kids from the show FRIENDS?!" LOL!!!!!! I always loved that show but I had no idea I named my fluffs after both his kids! Guess you can say subconsciously I was having a hard time when Friends went off the air LOL! 

Both their middle names are the closest thing to Angel in Italian. I have a passion for angels and DH is Italian so wanted their middle names to show my love for angels and spark DH's interest a little


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I like Bacio...I guess you should look at him and know him a day or so before you make up your mind. I just said yesterday that I really should have named him Alli sp.?, after Prince Alli because he gets treated like royalty. LOL! But I do love Italian names too! I think Cookie is a girl's name too. Good Luck, it's a tough decision I know!



Kitkat said:


> LOL. I love all these sweetie pie stories. I think I may have told you that my mom's black lab was named Rocky after Rocky Balboa - hee, hee.
> 
> Well, I don't have my pup yet but he's a boy and I still can't come up with a name - but my daughter likes gummy (which reminds me of a salamander) and I said absolutely not so she went on to think of names like Frosty, snowy (yes, defenitely b/c she fell in love with some fluff-butts on here) but she also likes cupcake and lately it's Cookie because she says that her little one is as sweet and yummy as a cookie - but someone said it's more fitting to a girl? I'm all confused. I kind of like BACIO which means Kiss in Italian but I don't know how calling him that on a reg. basis would be.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> After a few months of having both Ben & Emma my good friend blurts out, "Do you realize you named your dogs after Ross Gellar's kids from the show FRIENDS?!" LOL!!!!!! I always loved that show but I had no idea I named my fluffs after both his kids! Guess you can say subconsciously I was having a hard time when Friends went off the air LOL!


haha! I LOVE Friends and I never noticed that:blush:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a sweet story....I won't forget that one.




beckinwolf said:


> Micky was named after our last Maltese, who's name was also Mickey. I just dropped the "e", so he would be slightly different. The reason we had to do this is because my grandma, who has Alzheimer's, couldn't remember that our old dog passed away. So we had to get a new Maltese and name him Micky too. Kind of like when you have a little kid with a brown hamster, it dies, so you go to the petstore when the kid is at school, and just get another brown hamster...might sound kind of mean, but its what we had to do. She kept reliving his death, very sad, so we HAD to get another Micky. I wouldn't want to keep his old name anyway, it was Bob!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I love literature and I teach it, so I knew that the name I selected would have something to do with literature. I tossed around a lot of literary terminology and literary characters. I settled on Haiku (a three-line Japanese poem) because like the poem, Haiku is small and full of meaning.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

HA HA HA....loved your story!:wub2:



casa verde maltese said:


> Sorry you are sick in bed! I hope you get better very soon.
> 
> A Side Story:
> I am a fan of classic, classic westerns - roy rogers, gene autry, etc. (I don't like westerns made after 1935).. It has been a goal of mine to name my dogs after the classic western/singing cowboy's horses (you'd also have to know that I grew up on a cattle ranch in Oklahoma and my dad & uncles are all cowboys - as in they ride a horses/train horses to make a living - or did at one time). So, I wanted to name my dogs: Silver (lone ranger), Champion (Gene Autry's horse), Scout (Tonto's horse), Pie (the horse that James Stewart always rode - yes his movies were newer), Trigger (Roy Rogers) and so on.... I didn't decide to do this until after I had 2 dogs - Libby & Tasha. After Libby passed away at the age of 17.. and lots of research I decided on a Maltese.. this led me to discussing names of my new puppy with my massage therapist and she just had a new foal and she'd named him Atticus.. we discussed the book "To Kill A Mockingbird" and how much we loved the book, etc... well this stuck in my head.. so when Heidi asked me if I had a name for my new puppy - I said Atticus (so she started calling him Atticus before I picked him up! She is so cute that way).
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Very interesting too...how do you pronounce it... Hay ku? or Hi Ku?



LitGal said:


> I love literature and I teach it, so I knew that the name I selected would have something to do with literature. I tossed around a lot of literary terminology and literary characters. I settled on Haiku (a three-line Japanese poem) because like the poem, Haiku is small and full of meaning.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Chloe's name was picked by her breeder and it is such a lovely name.

The name was ranked 10th in the most popular baby girl names of 2008:
Top 1000 Baby Names for 2008

She was already responding to the name when we picked her up at 13 weeks so
there was no sense in confusing her.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My husband's favorite movie is Casa Blanca. On our anniversary I gave my husband a black bag that had a tiny white fluff in it. I told him it was his anniversary gift. He came up with the name Bogie. When we adopted Cassie, she came with the name of Mandy. Now there is a black Chi named Mandy across the street so we didn't want our dog to have the same name. We thought of naming her Bacall, but I thought that I might sound like a parrot calling her, so she is Casa Blanca and called Cassie.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> We surely struggle to find the right names, don't we?!


Oh my! some can sure struggle to decide on a name for his/her fluff baby; I am one of them :blush: My brother is 100% Katkoota in personality :HistericalSmiley: Someone dumped this guy in the streets








My brother found him in front of the gate a year ago, brought him in, took care of him..etc we put up flyers everywhere about him (vets, shelter, newpaper..etc) Nobody claimed him -some people are just nuts- !!!! I then told bro that he can see this as his 9th birthday gift (which was few days after finding the kitty); to say the least, bro was thrilled. The struggle time came next... brother was stuck, didn't know what to name him, asked me for help, but I was also blank with no idea. What I did though was e-mail a pen pal of mine who lives in Texas and asked her for help :w00t: . She and her family are so dear to us, so I thought that we will name him with the first suggestion she was gonna give us. My pen pal gave us the one an only suggestion: ROMEO :wub: without doubting or reconsidering; that was the name that was given to this guy. He is now bro's best friend and my malts' pal too :wub: a year has passed since having him in our family. I sure also love him.

He still needs to learn how to pose like Crystal 









Kat


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Mason was named by my son and husband. I liked the name Bailey but was out voted. I think they named him after the Blue Jackets hockey goalie but they say no. I don't believe it.  One thing for sure, he is a sweet little Mason.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love his name and his bandana....does he like it or try to chew on it? Rocky won't leave his alone. Mason sure does look cute in it!



jeannief said:


> Mason was named by my son and husband. I liked the name Bailey but was out voted. I think they named him after the Blue Jackets hockey goalie but they say no. I don't believe it.  One thing for sure, he is a sweet little Mason.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Romeo...LOVE IT...he sure is beautiful.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Chloe is an adorable name!!!!


----------



## moniq1231 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bree's name was inspired by a friend from college. I always loved the name and while suggesting names, Bree just stuck best


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Years & years before I ever thought about getting a dog, a friends house-mate had a cat called 'Harley', I loved the name (it has nothing to do with the motorcycles in my mind btw, I'm not even into bikes!) so years later when I did get my very own puppy, naturally he was named Harley! He is called by his full name, Harley Parker, when he is in trouble, and my mum calls him Harley Parley when she loves on him.

Two & a bit years later, I decided I wanted to add a little girl to our family. At one point, I had a list of about 30 names written down and for a couple of months, while I was waiting for my baby girl to be ready to come home, I went over & over the list ... I ADORE the name Grace and it was top of my list ... I think Dakota was about number 3 or 4 on my list.

Well, when this little one finally came home, she was called 'baby girl' for about 3 days because I just couldn't decide, then one day, I just called her 'Dakota' and it stuck! She still doesn't have a 'permanent' middle name and she will be 4 this June! lol, I call her Dakota Jane, the 'Jane' was something I quickly added one day, thinking that I would eventually think of something else, but I haven't yet! lol

I think I made a subconscious decision not to go with 'Grace' thinking that maybe one day, I might have a child, and name that child 'Grace' ... the days of thinking that might happen are pretty near over, so maybe one day I will have another little fluffy girl, and name her Grace.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I always use baby name books for when I name my pets. Always have. Actually I used the baby name book my mom used when she named me 25 years ago! Yes, I still have it!!! It's taped up and falling apart, but that is where I got Casey, Andy and Spencer's names from.

Nelson on the other hand was a little more difficult. I had the WHOLE world wide web to search for names, overwhelming to say the least. And after having only 1 doggy before and calling him Andy for over 14 years. Anything else just seemed weird. I don't even know how I came up with Andy. We'd make lists and then narrow them down and end up with 1 of the names.

But Nelson didn't come as easily. We actually hadn't even full decided until the day we went to pick him up and held him. Nelson was a name we tossed around. My dad wanted Elwood, like the Blue Brothers. I said thats nice but I picture a big dog, like a bloodhound or something. I wanted Bentley, but my dad said no that's a car. My mom wanted AJ for Andy Junior...I said NO!!!!!!

So we had a LONG list of names going. Nelson was pretty much one of the names we could all tolerate and agree on, no harsh feelings for or against it. And after I looked up the meaning and saw that one of the meanings of it was "son of the champion" I said thats perfect! Since his dad is a champion, it seemed like it was meant to be.

And honestly any other name we COULD have picked, I don't think I would have like them as well, Nelson just seems to suit him well and I couldn't imagine calling him anything else now. :wub:


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

We let my daughter (3 years old) Name Ponyo. Ponyo was her birthday gift! She picked Ponyo because we live in Japan, and the whole time we have been here (almost 3 years) she has LOVED the movie Ponyo, we all do! (We reccomend the Japanese version w/ subs, over the english one!)
Ponyo (2009) - Movie Info - Yahoo! Movies


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

... love this topic...
So here's my story: Since I LOVE egyptian mythology I wanted an egiptian name from the begining, but a name with a meaning, not just any name... Most of egyptian godess and queens have very very large names, and since my pup was SO small a large name wouldn't suit her (she was very tiny, she only weighted 350-400 gr at 3 months).. So I keep looking for egyptian names and finally found "Sagirah" which means "the little one", it's not from egyptian mithology but it's origin is egyptian/arabic... I LOVE her name, it suits her very well, I love my "little one", my "Sagirah" <3 <3 <3


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I really enjoyed reading all these stories


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks. No, he doesn't chew on his bandanas. He is such a ham that I think he likes it. Likes wearing his sweaters on cool days. He just struts around.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Ooops. I was answering Rocky's mom. Guess I put it in the wrong spot.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Mine are all named after Rock and Roll. However, I've been known
to call them ALL "Dumb Ass", from time to time. :HistericalSmiley:

I love my kids ~ :wub:


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

When we got Miley her name wasTillie. 
Tillie was a sweet name but my granddaughter has a speech impdediment and Tillie was a name she couldn't say so we went though some names that she could say and would still be close to Tillie. Miley won and we actually call her Miss MiLey Moe and it fits her little personaltiy perfect. SO Miss MiLey Moe it is. Maybe one day I'll have a little Tillie.

Love 
Darlene


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the name Miley and so impressed that she can read!!:thumbsup:



nostresstoday said:


> When we got Miley her name wasTillie.
> Tillie was a sweet name but my granddaughter has a speech impdediment and Tillie was a name she couldn't say so we went though some names that she could say and would still be close to Tillie. Miley won and we actually call her Miss MiLey Moe and it fits her little personaltiy perfect. SO Miss MiLey Moe it is. Maybe one day I'll have a little Tillie.
> 
> Love
> Darlene


----------



## arommie (Sep 4, 2008)

All through college I told my girlfriends that I wanted a maltese, to dye it pink, and name it petunia...I had 2 pink stuffed dogs both named Petunia and we somehow shortened that to Tuni. SOOOO when I got my girls I knew one of them was going to be Tuni and just needed a middle name. Moya is Croatian for Mine so Moya it was. Petunia Moya. Isa my sister named...she wanted me to name her Bella but there were already neighbor dogs named Bella and since Isa is the first part of Isabella (where Bella came from) Isa stuck and it rhymed with Belize so Isa Belize it is. 

Love my girls. The boyfriends dog is named Tuffy Testosterone and it is also VERY suiting. He his birthday is June 6, 2006...figure that one out


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwww, he looks so handsome in them...that's great!


----------



## LolasMom33 (Aug 28, 2009)

I always loved the song "Lola" by The Kinks. I like the name too, but I knew I wouldn't want to name a human baby Lola. When I finally got my furbaby who was originally named "Emma" (didn't like it), I had selected Lola, but panicked. She was my first baby and I worried about labeling her for life; however, once she was home and her personality began to shine, Lola it was. She completely fits the song! I honestly believe she is a male in her heart and mind. Okay, so she is the reverse of the "Lola" in the song, but it works. She seems to have this inner conflict between her body and what she feels inside. This leads to all kinds of non-traditional behaviors including doing some naughty things to Daddy's leg. So, in honor of transgendered people, the LGBTQ community as a whole, and everyone who has ever had an internal struggle...Lola was henceforth named. And we couldn't be more proud of her/him! 


Although her name is Lola and this is how we get her to come when called, she has several other names and other terms of endearment as I'm sure many of you do. In fact, we probably refer to her more often as "StinkButt" or "The 'Lil StinkButt" since when we first got her she developed a terrible bout of diarrhea and the name stuck. She is also called "My 'Lil Boo Boo Bear", "Sybil" (DID), and just plain "Stinky" among others! Oh, and shortly after we got Lola, my cousin who thought "Lola" _was_ a good for a human named her baby the same, so when we're around that part of the family, I call my baby "Lola #1" and her's "Lola #2"!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Snow White said:


> Romo after Dallas Cowboy's quarterback.:thumbsup:
> 
> Suri after Katie Holmes and Tom Cruise daughter.:wub:


 I'm just reading this thread. Tony lives in my neighborhood. I'll tell him (if I ever see him) that he has a Malt named for him. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a great thread! Thanks for starting it. It's been great fun reading how you came up with your puppy names!!:wub:

Coco--Well, when I knew I was getting a puppy from Bonnie Palmer (Angel Maltese), I wanted an Angel name, so I came up with Gabriel, but that's a boy's name so I was going to do Gabby. Both of my GROWN daughters hated it, so I thought about designer names since she was coming from the Palm Beach area. I decided on Coco for Coco Chanel. 

Lola--LOL! She came from Tammy at Ta-Jon Maltese. I was going to name my next one Chanel, but how could I do another designer name when this dog comes from Oklahoma? :HistericalSmiley:No offense to Okies, but it didn't seem to fit. So, all the way home with Lola, we looked for Indian names. I didn't think any of them fit, so when we ran out of radio stations, I turned on the CD player, and Barry Manilow was singing Lola, she was a show girl, and it stuck. Many of you remember the naming of Lola because you were there with me as I was deciding. Thank you very much!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the name Bogie...my Mom had a dog named Bogie and he was the best dog!



heartmadeforyou said:


> Well my little guy was called Morgan (short for his registered name Cherub's Captain Morgan) and that was OK, but hubby had thrown out Humphrey. I was so happy that DH was taking an interest (long story but ask me if you meet me why my furball is called "Righty" in fun, now...) I didn't like Humphrey, but I did like Bogart. I tease DH that now my little Bogie just needs a Bacall!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So when I met Tyler at Chrisman's, he was Elvis :w00t:, and he was 8 months old. I know there are people out there who loved Elvis to death but I'm really not one of them. All I could imagine was years of me introducing him as Elvis, and people saying, "Oh you must have loved Elvis Presley." Not so much. So I knew I wanted to give him a human name after taking care of a Malt named Peter and loving him having a boy name. When I told Chris I was getting him, he asked me what name I was going to use so he could start calling him it before I got him, and I said "Tyler." Somehow I just came up with it. Don't know how or why but I think it's perfect for him :wub: and he in no way is an Elvis.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani means heavenly cloud in Hawaiian and that is exactly what came to my mind when I was looking for a maltese.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Johita said:


> Aolani means heavenly cloud in Hawaiian and that is exactly what came to my mind when I was looking for a maltese.


aw that's a really nice, I've always wondered what Aolani means. I love Hawaii!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

He looks like a Tyler....NO way an Elvis! Love that little guy of yours!:wub2:



Snowbody said:


> So when I met Tyler at Chrisman's, he was Elvis :w00t:, and he was 8 months old. I know there are people out there who loved Elvis to death but I'm really not one of them. All I could imagine was years of me introducing him as Elvis, and people saying, "Oh you must have loved Elvis Presley." Not so much. So I knew I wanted to give him a human name after taking care of a Malt named Peter and loving him having a boy name. When I told Chris I was getting him, he asked me what name I was going to use so he could start calling him it before I got him, and I said "Tyler." Somehow I just came up with it. Don't know how or why but I think it's perfect for him :wub: and he in no way is an Elvis.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a great name!!!




Johita said:


> Aolani means heavenly cloud in Hawaiian and that is exactly what came to my mind when I was looking for a maltese.


----------



## Sophia's Mom (Apr 17, 2010)

I wanted "Tazia". A good Italian name for a dog from Malta. But, my husband and the two kids didn't like it.  So, Sophia it is. Sophia is a pretty name, but the wee demon acts like a Tazmanian devil 90% of the time. I should have stuck to my guns and insisted on Tazia. It fits her better.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LitGal said:


> I love literature and I teach it, so I knew that the name I selected would have something to do with literature. I tossed around a lot of literary terminology and literary characters. I settled on Haiku (a three-line Japanese poem) because like the poem, Haiku is small and full of meaning.


Wow! That is an awesome name knowing the meaning behind it.



Johita said:


> Aolani means heavenly cloud in Hawaiian and that is exactly what came to my mind when I was looking for a maltese.


I love it when we find out some of the meanings behind names. I had no idea Aolani was Hawaiian.

Just wish I knew how to pronounce both Haiku and Aolani.:blush:

~~~~~~

Zoe seemed the perfect name for my girl because it comes from the Greek, meaning 'full of life' or 'life'. Zoe is certainly that! She brought joy and life back to me when I was going through a really bad and dark time. Just wish it wasn't such a common name. 

Jett was named Jet by his foster mom Mary Palmer at NMR. And I really liked it. He already knew it. And when he runs, he's FAST! Like a jet! :HistericalSmiley: So I just added a 2nd 't' to it to class it up a bit.  His name on his original paperwork was Neil. He is sooooo not a Neil. lol


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Wow! That is an awesome name knowing the meaning behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Neil! No way that little hunk full of spunk is a Neil. Jett suits him perfectly and it's as cool as he is. B)

Aolani is pronounced Oww-lah-nee. Hope that helps


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> Aolani is pronounced Oww-lah-nee. Hope that helps


I searched for that when you mentioned that his name is originaly form Hawaii  love it and love its meaning too ^_^ 

Kat


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

this is a very cute thread! i love hearing how some of you came up w/ your babies' names. some of you are soo creative 

paddy's real name is paddington after paddington bear, but i think i've actually only ever called him by his full name _maybe _once haha. originally i was torn b/t bailey or paddington, and almost went w/ bailey because i didn't like "paddy" as a nickname. 

now i can't imagine him as anything other than a paddy - b/c he's so girly :brownbag:! the androgynous name suits my girly little mama's boy perfectly haha


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When we first put our deposit on Sassy I asked the breeder to start calling her Shellby. But after we brought her home I realized Shellby didn't fit. So we tried several names ie, Emily, Katie, Mitzy, Madison, I can't even remember all the names we tried. After a couple of weeks I took her to the vet for something. You know how new moms rush to the vet for no reason. :innocent: The girl at the front desk asked her name and I said she doesn't really have a name yet. So she suggested that we put a name on her chart and I could change it later. I said, well she has been so sassy this morning so today I will call her Sassy. Once we got back home I told d/h that the name of the day is Sassy. Guess what? Her little head popped up like she knew that name. Each time I would sing out, Saaasssssy, she would come running. So I guess in reality Sassy chose her own name. Trust me.....it fits. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sassy's mommy said:


> When we first put our deposit on Sassy I asked the breeder to start calling her Shellby. But after we brought her home I realized Shellby didn't fit. So we tried several names ie, Emily, Katie, Mitzy, Madison, I can't even remember all the names we tried. After a couple of weeks I took her to the vet for something. You know how new moms rush to the vet for no reason. :innocent: The girl at the front desk asked her name and I said she doesn't really have a name yet. So she suggested that we put a name on her chart and I could change it later. I said, well she has been so sassy this morning so today I will call her Sassy. Once we got back home I told d/h that the name of the day is Sassy. Guess what? Her little head popped up like she knew that name. Each time I would sing out, Saaasssssy, she would come running. So I guess in reality Sassy chose her own name. Trust me.....it fits. :chili:


:wub::wub::wub:Love Sassy and love the story of her name just as much.


----------

